# City boys VS Minnesotains



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Do ND locals dislike MN hunters as bad as the MN country boys dislike the city boys from the twin cites area ? Im just curious, I love to hunt ND and try to be very respectful but I feel like im looked at like a city boy when im out there.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

ninjaswede said:


> Do ND locals dislike MN hunters as bad as the MN country boys dislike the city boys from the twin cites area ? Im just curious, I love to hunt ND and try to be very respectful but I feel like im looked at like a city boy when im out there.


I don't think it matters what state your from or what city you live in. After reading a lot of the posts on this forum, seems most (NOT ALL) of them could care less if anyone from another state ever steps foot in their state again. I have more problems here in SD. with the people that live in state here than I do with NR's!!!


----------



## nathaniel (Jul 17, 2012)

It usually doesnt bother me that they are from out of state. What bothers me is when they come in and act like they own everything or they should be treated differently. If they are polite and not snobby or think they are better then everyone else I usually dont have a problem with them.

What really bothers me is during deer hunting here in medora, there always seems to be one group that straps the dead deer to a rack in the reciever hitch on their cadillac escalade. Then drives around for another 4 days with the hide on and the chest cavity full of dust. You know they arent gonna be eating that themselves. Now I know that all NR arent like that so dont be riding me. Im just saying that there are one or two NR that put a bad taste in peoples mouths and ruin it for everyone.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Every state has a few of those nathaniel.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It does seem that more with the "entitlement" attitude tend to come from the city but I try not to judge any of them beforehand...............


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Personally....not a huge fan of NR from Minnesota. One can't disagree that a lot of kids from MN come to SDSU just for the hunting.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

Ya, I agree. City boys expect us to move aside because they have fancy stuff like on TV and have a pile of $$. The same for some NR hunters im sure. I agree that there are some local boys that don't do the sport any justice either. I do realize that because I farm and own land I don't own the animals we hunt, but a little respect can go a long way with the locals if your an outa towner.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> It does seem that more with the "entitlement" attitude tend to come from the city but I try not to judge any of them beforehand...............


Good post dakotashoter2. People have to be judged individually. Dinks come from all over. Some from other states and others from next door.



> I do realize that because I farm and own land I don't own the animals we hunt, but a little respect can go a long way with the locals if your an outa towner.


I judge landowners one at a time also, and I like your attitude. Simply because I don't like a couple of land practices a couple guys try make me out as anti landowner. Nothing could be further from the truth. Most of my relatives farm, and that's where I grew up. Good hunting, and hope the crops are better where you are than in this dry area of North Dakota.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

My experience in ND goes back a ways now. I do know that my friends/landowners in the southwest part of the state don't frown on your origin. I have had the same experience further north. What they do frown on is the guys who go throwing their money around like it is supposed to make a difference. A real good example, and lesson in life, came from a hunt several years ago. For a few years there where some cabins on a lake where I would camp. A nice little marina was built at the same time. The marina is still there. The cabins, thankfully are gone, and with them the crowds. But at the time, a considerable number of hunters where coming to the area and renting the tiny cabins. The Marina was sort of the unofficial watering hole/ hang out. I met many nice folks there. Among them was a certain South Dakota guide who appeared in two of Grit's Gresham's hunting videos. I was kind of excited to meet someone I had admired on those videos when I was a teen. After a little visiting I suddenly found myself taking him hunting. A reversal of his former role. I will say that he was a very pleasant man to hunt with, even if he did try turn everything into a military style maneuver. I guess that comes from years of taking large groups afield for a "pheasant drive". His main flaw was the attitude was that anyone not bribing(my term for it) the landowner with currency was a "moocher". I let it go. More than once. Anyway, the case and point here is that we came onto a good number of birds on a piece of property I had hunted before. This man I was with insisted on calling the owner and doing all of the talking. He wouldn't have it any other way. He played big shot and made it very clear that gifts to the landowner would be left at the marina. In short, he talked/ bribed his way out of a hunt. It was the only time I had ever seen that landowner turn someone down.
Most landowners and residents don't hold your state of residence against you. They will hold your attitude against you. Behave in a respectable manner and you will always be welcome when you travel there. :thumb:


----------

